# Diary of A Divided Aquarium



## Elysium (Oct 18, 2014)

In an attempt to simultaneously save space and give my beautiful fish more room to flourish, I have taken the initiative to create a peaceful divided tank to house two of my male bettas.

*About the aquarium*: Standard 15 gallon, located on craigslist, neon hood and heaters included for 30 bucks. The neon fixture stopped working while setting up the aquarium. After attempts to fix the original fixture failed, I removed the entire ballast from inside the hood and replaced it with a new one from home depot, and a reflector made of tinfoil. It now holds a single 18inch fluro sunglo tube.The hardscape is made with rocks from MontRoyal park, scrubbed and boiled repeatedly over a three day span. The substrate is fluorite black sand.

*Plants:* 
-Hygrophilla Corymbosa "stricta"
-Luwigia Palustris
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii(?) red
-Cryptocoryne Balansae (bronze)
-Eleocharis Parvula
-Hydrocotyle Vulgaris (However i believe it might actually be mis-labeled H. Leucocphela)
-Java moss

*About the Inhabitants:*
Betta #1, Pascal: Pascal is a big, pretty, shiny blue delta tail. I have had him for over a year now without any health problems. He came from a clean, well-maintained LFS that specializes in freshwater tropical fish. Pascale was not my first choice as he is slightly aggressive and occasionally nips his own fins. However he is the hardiest, healthiest fish that I've have. My first choice, a relatively non aggressive betta named Lieutenant Dan (long story) Simply did not seem healthy enough to withstand the stresses of the adjustment period. A recent power outage that caused a significant temperature drop in my apartment (it's winter here) caused him to go into fin meltdown mode. He came from a betta-abuse type situation at a local pet store, and has always been weaker because of it. I may eventually make the switch if he ever seems healthy enough.

Betta #2, Pixel: Pixel is the most laid-back, non aggressive beta that I've ever had. I have never seen him flare (edit: he flared for 5 mins upon introduction to the divided tank, then stopped.) He's been living the past 6 months with two endler guppies (Pikachu and Charmander) and thinks that he's one of them. Pixel was another abused cup betta. When I got him, he was covered in ich and so emaciated that his face looked like a bobble head on his tiny body. After a month and a half of attentive care, he bounced back to the ravishing crown tail that he is today. 



Pics and more updates coming soon!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to journals! I look forward to seeing your fish and your set-up.

I love craig's list for aquariums, such great deals!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

you should post some pictures of your boys! I'd love to see lt dan!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I've gotten all of my currently running tanks through Craigslist. Gotta love it!


----------

